# 2 cars from Westoration World Overhaul



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is superbird conversion that i have been wanting to do for a long time. i converted it to 69 charger from tyco superbird body. it was a pain in the butt to do it..took whole rear and front grill off from jl/aw 69 charger body. You get the idea.. and another one is 57 chevy tyco body the top part was crushed so decided to make this for fun. Tell me what you guys think!

I got 3 more cars that I m almost done - will post it soon. 

Enjoy!!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

more pics con't...

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a mighty fine pair of models, Wes. Wes World, Wes World, Party Time, Party Time, Excellent! Party on Wes!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tank rides again! :thumbsup:

The Chargerbird turned out sharp - love that color.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Very Nice Conversion*

Charger looks Great! Colour & finish Superb and Nice Rat Rod. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! Me likes both!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That looks like Tank's brother!

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great stuff Wes.

The RT is gorgeous!

Da fiddy seben rat is pretty darn cool too!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good thing ya sent the Cop Rod away on permanent assignment Wes. These 2 new rockets would be getting pulled over left and right.  nd


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

"A" game stuff Wes. The bird morf to the Charger..its got the "look". The 57 would make me smile when I was running the fool out of it.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet work Wes. You get better every time and ya was no slouch to start!

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Another fine pair from Wes' shop! :thumbsup:
Great color on the charger! 
Keep them coming, mate!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man, That red Mopar has got some wet looking shine!!! Is it dry??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I likes that red!!! Tanks on a mission, must be a beer run!!! RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Lookin cool Wes.. I like the Mopars....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Great lookers! Now since you and "Bob...I'll customize anything to screw with the HTBB guys...Zilla" are having a great time adding these "Heads" to the customs, where are they coming from? I'm sure I missed the thread but i'm too lazy to search the threads. Thanks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Great lookers! Now since you and "Bob...I'll customize anything to screw with the HTBB guys...Zilla" are having a great time adding these "Heads" to the customs, where are they coming from? I'm sure I missed the thread but i'm too lazy to search the threads. Thanks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


rr,

They can be found in lots for cheap on Paybay but, make sure you search all of them before buying. They are Homies and Series 6 is the ones I picked up...their are lots more series out there just as good. Needed a starting place.

Homies are found in Machines at WALLY World, Toys M Us, etc for about 50 cent a piece but, can be found in 100 bag lots on E-Bay or less for a decent price.

Homies kinda lean to the 1/32 side but, they jump up and down in sizes from figure to figure. They work great on Convertibles and Sand Vans as with the top off things can change scale a bit and still look right. Kinda a Cartoons Magazine look if you will. 

Man I so want to be a kid again riding my bike and skateboard to the Drug Store to get my Candy fix, Mad Magazine and Cartoons Mags also. Please someone find a way to put me back...

Wes,

WOW-Zers on the red 69 Dude! Red is my favorite color and that one is done up Great....oh yeah! The paint job and detail work is 1rst Class all the way!

Love the 57 with Tanks cousin also as that Rat Rod would be a blast to run & like TOMH said would definitely bring a smile while running it. 

Bob...A huge fan of Westoration World...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Charger & Rat Chevy ! Homies Rule !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys !! it was fun to build and i cannot wait to post 3 cars that i have been working on and off for a while.. almost done with them. 

i almost forgot to thank bob (he gave me some homies figures) so thanks bob!!

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking rides Wes. Tank must come from a large family


----------

